# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

how do you write sisters in russian

----------


## MasterAdmin

сёстры

----------

